
Ask HN: How’s WFH Going? - ab_io
Are you enjoying the long duration of working from home?
======
aogl
I've been working from home for years now, so not noticing much of a change.

My biggest change is going grocery shopping, which has gotten a lot harder..

Also it's very "interesting" to see how so many people on Linkedin and the
likes making these massive statements of "how to work from home" and trying to
profit off "tools and discoveries" they've made to help you wfh more easily.

I mean, it's not that hard. Just wfh. done.

------
byoung2
I've been working from home for the past 5 years so it feels the same for me.
What is hard to adjust to is having my 7 year old daughter home during school
hours. I have to split my time between helping her with schoolwork and doing
my own work.

~~~
aogl
Time to train your daughter to help you too!

